
Ask HN: How do you find a startup partner? - drankula3
I&#x27;d like to make a startup within the next few years. Having someone else to work with in getting the company going would be incredibly helpful, especially since I don&#x27;t have any cash to actually pay an employee. It&#x27;s rare to find wildly optimistic people with the risk tolerance to start a company, the drive to make something new, and the technical skills needed to actually execute. How do you find people like that?
======
aripickar
I've been looking for the same thing. Unfortunately, its been hard, especially
since I moved outside of the bay area.

